# RiP bullfishn



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

All the sharkers will miss you . 

GOD BLESS


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

R.I.P. Mike, you're in a much better place now. Tight lines upstairs!


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

what happened?


----------



## txredneck68 (Aug 15, 2006)

You Will Be Missed


----------



## IDWINEASY (Apr 11, 2007)

RIP Mike....


----------



## Beeracuda (Mar 24, 2006)

Prayers sent.


----------



## BU (Dec 9, 2007)

RIP Mike.


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

*Rip*



jc said:


> what happened?


 Didn't know him but prayers sent to his family...


----------



## txredneck68 (Aug 15, 2006)

jc said:


> what happened?


http://www.victoriaadvocate.com/793/story/208931.html


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

I saw that a few days back... very sad and unfortunate... heart goes out to his family, friends and all his sharking buddies... we should *not* let that lesson go unnoticed


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

God speed.


----------



## txredneck68 (Aug 15, 2006)

thought some of you that knew Mike chaney, aka Bullfishing might be interested

http://www.chaneyhomefund.org/


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

RIP... I didn't know Mike, but I just visited the page and am deeply moved...


----------



## Xtreamesharker (Apr 2, 2008)

I was glad that I had the opportunity to meet and fish with you Mike! You will be missed but NEVER forgotten!


----------

